# Tips on getting children to eat raw garlic??



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

DS is 3.5 and he hates raw garlic (burns his mouth). I put some in guacamole one time and he wailed. I would like to be prepared should he get the flu with some ideas on how to get him to take it. Can you cook it a bit and still retain it's nutritional value? Anyone have any tips or recipes?? Thanks!


----------



## imjustpeachytou (Jul 8, 2005)

Have you tried putting it on a spoon and then covering it with honey? And then just having him swallow it without chewing? My son will eat it in hummus, but since yours doesn't like the guac me probably wouldn't like hummus either.


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

If it burns his mouth, don't give it to him. Really, there are plenty of other ways to protect and boost an immune system that don't involve a kid having to go through that. Also, raw garlic can cause significant tummy upset in a child that young. If his mouth is having such a sensitive reaction, imagine what reaction would be happening in his tummy!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I can't eat much raw garlic, it upsets my stomach. I'm not sure how it compares in terms of health value, but the raw garlic at the bottom of a jar of homemade pickles doesn't upset my stomach at all, even several cloves at once, and my kids will chow down, I limit the amount they can have just so we don't run out so quickly.

http://www.wildfermentation.com/reso...p?page=pickles


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a 3 yr old so I am in the same boat. Although I would love if I could get him to eat some garlic raw I try to make soups and other cooked foods w garlic in it( i can use quite a bit in soups like Broccoli soup which is a favorite of his). Sometimes I steam veggies and then sautee a little garlic very slightly in a touch of butter. Then I toss the veggies in the garlic so its almost raw. DS likes this especially if I do carrots. When I make hummus I put alot less garlic in and he seems to be okay with it. I find that anything that is spicy or hot even in the slightest way they think burns. I'm sure they don't need much garlic and I know Dr Schulze says to put things like this into some maple syrup. I have not tried the maple syrup but am going to test it out. I know honey is on the not to eat list w the swine flu.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

I do a homemade garlic salad dressing when we are feeling ill. To serve 3 of us, I use 4 large cloves (peeled), a big drizzle of honey, some apple cider vinegar and olive oil. Whir in a mini food processor and eat with veggies. DD dips her veggies in and we toss on salad greens.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *es1967* 
I know honey is on the not to eat list w the swine flu.


Why is that? We eat honey a lot since we don't eat much sugar.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Put a bunch of minced garlic in some honey.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elizabeth2008* 
Why is that? We eat honey a lot since we don't eat much sugar.

me too! I give honey to DD for anything, sore throat, cough, etc.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elizabeth2008* 
Why is that? We eat honey a lot since we don't eat much sugar.

Here is a link to an article. There have been several threads on this topic in this forum. The ones talking about swine flu etc

http://the-health-gazette.com/496/natural-antivirals/

I'm still using honey like I usually do but will not if we come down with the
flu.


----------



## Mommyintraining2 (Dec 17, 2006)

OK, I haven't read the article (I will), but we took lots of honey when we had the swine flu and it was very helpful (for coughs, getting garlic down our throats, and mixing with Apple Cider Vinegar). Off to read the article...

So I read the article and it's referring to the Bird flu, not swine flu. Is there a difference when it comes to honey?


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

From what I have read it applies to this type of flu. You really should read the other posts. I am just telling you what everyone else is discussing in this forum. No elderberry,no honey etc. Like I said I still use both of these and I am just getting over a cold myself and am eating honey everyday. I love it for coughs too. If you go to search -type in swine flu and there is lots of discussion about what people are staying away from.


----------

